# meet my birdies (might wanna grab a cuppa first lol)



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

some of my birdies

most of my birds are rescues,others are ones ive raised or bought, so many birds on the merry go round of being moved pillar to post or not given enough to break the boredom and i dont think many of their owners stop and ask themselves if the bird is affected, some of the rescues were absolutely terrified ,nervous and have come on leaps and bounds
this could take a while lol

starting with the cockateils - i have 16 of them(gobby,gabby,smurf,pancake,gizmo,nutmeg,max,millie,reggie,reba,coco,titch,gonzo,lucky,bernie,mylie)

mylie as a baby









me after feeding the chicks with a very interested CAG- he is real soppy with them









reba & reggie(bought)









bernie(bernie came via somebody else who rescued him , nobody knew his name /age etc and yet hes really tame)








the aviary teils (now in a bigger better aviary tho)








sparky the edwards lorikeet- fed on the wrong diet and almost died , growing feathers back slowly(edwards is a variant of the rainbow lorikeet) sparky is 
bonded with friend charley (nanday conure ) and theyre inseperable.









charley the nanday, this pic is deceiving cuz she can be like this one minute and attack u the next, found in a garden and moved 5 times in a month before coming here, shes nervous and loud but she does have a sweet side too









chico & bertie (chico is a rescue who was terrified of everything and extremely nervous , hes now a bit over confident, spent his life locked in a small cage- too small, with an old lady til she died )









dollie (with an old lady who neglected her due to dementia , dollie feather chews









magic came to me feather plucked due to the child harrassing him


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## aaron1969 (Mar 10, 2011)

its nice to see people committing there time to help any animal you are a credit to the bird world i would say nice bird but dont know if you would take it the wrong way:scared:


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

thankyou 

and lol no i wouldnt take it the wrong way , i have a somewhat strange nutty sense of humour :lol:

the rescue birds have done really well and come out of their shell in a lot of ways ,even the ones who would shake and shiver at the slightest things are becoming more condident, time and patience are good healers:thumbup:

my teils had babies and i found one survivor from 4 which had been attacked and had severe injuries (i'll have to post his story) but given a helping hand , numerous feeds,night watches, loads of love and care he now gets around as well as the others, yet he has a severely disabled leg that is still quite bad , i felt he still deserved to have a life and now hes totally independant- hes friends with another of my babies and theyre inseperable only downside is they chatter all day long with variations from peek a boo,hello pretty birdie,hello birdiee,nite nite, and numerous whistles lol


----------



## oneclick999 (Mar 27, 2011)

beautiful ...


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awww there beautiful


----------



## rbon450 (Jun 7, 2011)

wow!!! How nice. They are really like you. They do not feel scared of you. Good. You keep them under your love control.


----------

